# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Vitamine D kan oogveroudering stoppen

## FRANCOIS580

Je verouderingsproces heeft niet alleen vervelende gevolgen voor je organen, je lichaam en je huid. Ook je ogen, een bijzonder complex orgaan, ontsnappen er niet aan. Heel wat oogaandoeningen waardonder maculaire degeneratie en kararakt zijn leeftijdsgebonden. Wat kun je doen om het verouderingsproces van je ogen af te remmen? Welke oogziekten zijn leeftijdsgebonden en hoe kun je deze best behandelen?

De laatste jaren wordt er meer en meer onderzoek verricht naar het effect van het verouderingsproces op onze ogen. Onderzoekers van de University College van Londen ontdekten nu dat vitamine D wel eens hét middel kan zijn om het verouderingsproces van je ogen af te remmen of zelfs te voorkomen. Heel wat oog aandoeningen zijn leeftijdsgebonden met maculaire degeneratie op kop.



*(Francois580)*


Ook je ogen hebben dus fel te lijden onder je leeftijd. Vooral je netvlies, dat zich aan de achterkant van je ogen bevindt, is daar sterk gevoelig aan. Cellen in je netvlies nemen het licht waar en zenden deze prikkels door naar je hersenen. Dat stelt je in staat dingen waar te nemen. Dit proces kost je veel energie, zodat je netvlies een goede doorbloeding nodig heeft om goed te kunnen functioneren. Met ouder worden ontstaan er méér afvalstoffen, die je risico op ontstekingen aanzienlijk vergroten. En deze ontstekingen zijn er oorzaak van dat je met ouder worden ook steeds slechter zullen zien.


*Vitamine D tegen oogontstekingen*


Recente wetenschappelijke studies naar de gevolgen van het verouderingsproces van je ogen toonden aan dat bij patiënten die regelmatig vitamine D slikten, veel minder afvalstoffen aanwezig waren. Dat maakte hen meteen ook minder gevoelig voor oogontstekingen, waardoor ze een opmerkelijke verbetering van hun gezichtsvermogen lieten noteren. Macrofagen die als het ware je immuumsysteem schoon houden, zouden daarbij een belangrijke rol spelen* .../...*

*Lees verder:*


http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...g-stoppen.html

----------


## Yv

Dat vit D ookal goed is voor je ogen!

----------

